# Recurve bow arm freezing



## Willwiththebow (Jun 9, 2014)

I've been having trouble recently with my bow arm while shooting my recurve. I shoot barebow, and I stringwalk and gap. I have been freezing with my sight picture anywhere but where it needs to be and then jerking my bow arm to bring the sight picture in as I release. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

Mental Mechanics of Archery - How to Stay Calm in the Center
by Vishnu Karmaka and Thomas Whitney

The subconscious can learn either good habits or bad habits form the conscious mind. This book is a good read and addresses your problem extremely well.



.02


----------



## Willwiththebow (Jun 9, 2014)

Thanks. I'll give it a go. Any other thoughts?


----------

